# Binswood Hall School North Leamington School



## NitroNinja (Jun 27, 2012)

This is my first report so i hope you like it.i thought this place was wicked loads to see and a nice easy splore. Half of it is modern and the rest is really nice with tall windows and big arched hall ways..and a great swimming pool.

Abit of History.
Leamington College for Boys

Leamington College for Boys was a local all-boys grammar school up until 1977, when it merged as part of secondary school reorganization and the buildings became Binswood Hall sixth-form centre. In 2009 it closed altogether: the buildings were sold for redevelopment and are currently (July 2010) awaiting conversion into a retirement flats complex. work has started.




































































































































down in the basement:


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 27, 2012)

Fantastic pictures !, a top notch report look forward to seeing more .


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 27, 2012)

Great stuff!


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 27, 2012)

QUALITY!! Nice one kid, hopefully the first of many...


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 28, 2012)

First report!!! That's mental  
Glad to see you've thrown yourself info it, absolutely stunning pics, and looks an amazing place. Interesting to see new and old aspects to the building. 
Bring on the next report dude!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 28, 2012)

well done dano, well pleased you got to grips with editing a bit, i love your photos..and had a great splore with you..now stop asking me for a new camera please...


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 28, 2012)

Great looking building,thanks for sharing.


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Jun 28, 2012)

Man I like the look of this place! Good work


----------



## urban phantom (Jun 28, 2012)

thats good thanks for sharing


----------



## ravenwing93 (Jun 28, 2012)

Nicely done, glad more people are getting to see this place!

I want to go back again now


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 28, 2012)

Waheey great fotos there I mean GREAT fotos, like the close up shots eps the Radiation one, Well splored that lad


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 28, 2012)

That's brill fella! And what a crackin' building to get to grips with! Woohoo...

Oy mum, you misery, buy him that 550 he wants!! Now... or sooner...


----------



## nelly (Jun 28, 2012)

Absolutely top stuff fella, your photos are soooo much better than your Mums (but don't tell her I said that cos she can get a bit violent sometimes)


----------



## smiler (Jun 28, 2012)

I enjoyed that, Thanks


----------



## NitroNinja (Jun 28, 2012)

nelly said:


> Absolutely top stuff fella, your photos are soooo much better than your Mums (but don't tell her I said that cos she can get a bit violent sometimes)



she says shes not showin me anymore on cs now  shes just woried il be better than her 

and thankyou for all the wicked comments


----------



## borntobemild (Jun 29, 2012)

Great report NN - drive past regularly. Nice to hear it's being preserved.


----------



## _Nyx_ (Jun 30, 2012)

Fantastic first report & photos !


----------



## Ratters (Jun 30, 2012)

nice place, nice report.


----------



## sj9966 (Jul 1, 2012)

Good stuff mate, I look at this place last year but it was PIR'd to the max so never had any joy.

Time to return I think!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 1, 2012)

What a fantastic place, love the stained glass and ace doors. Cracking first report and amazing pics, well done you!! Keep it up and look forward to more of your reports


----------



## imyimyimy (Jul 1, 2012)

TOP 1st reportage there! Great site!


----------



## Landie_Man (Jul 2, 2012)

tried to do this last year and tripped a PIR


----------

